# surgery and my husband watches porn daily



## Arianna (Apr 1, 2009)

I understand everybody deals with problems and stress differently, but out of decency and for the sake of your partner don't you show some respect and kindness? I am at a loss for words ... a week ago today, I had my gallbladder removed by the laparoscopic method and the operation was a success - thank God - and I am recuperating well... the day before my surgery he went to the park to a festival although we had to be at the hospital at 6:00am. the week prior to my surgery he viewed porn daily the day of my surgery (we were back home within 4 hours) I am in bed sick and he was viewing porn and everyday after that for the whole week. Furthermore, he went to the mall almost every day of the week, and yesterday he went to the park again to a festival for 4 hrs. He has been having the problem with porn since a good 5+ years, which he keeps denying. I spend much time in a tumult of anger and disbelief is this what the golden years are supposed to be??? I am 66 and he is 69 yrs. old and married for 30 years. 
I need proof (without being caught because there is no telling how he will react he pretends to be holier than thou!) to be able to confront him because he denies it. Ctrl-H does not do it on Vista when you view the sites signed on on Aol. All and any suggestions that would help me navigate this dangerous terrain and ultimately find a resolution are more than welcome and thank you so much in advance.
Arianna


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats an awful lot of looking at porn. I guess the best route would just be to ask him about it. I would imagine you could get him to cut back on it. But, men think about sex pretty much constantly. I mean, if you actually knew how much we thought about it it may make you ill. So it's really not surprising he's looking at porn. I hope when I am his age im still interested in sex enough to want to look at it 

The larger issue, imo, is the leaving you alone during and after surgery. That's the part that would upset me the most. Maybe approach that issue first then later on down the road, if ya do catch him "red handed" pardon the pun, discuss it then.

As far as the normalcy of it, i'd say among men its 80/20. 20 being those among us that find limited or no interest in porn. 80 being the part that does.




John


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I downloaded a key logger onto my computer. i cant remember the name of it now, but it was free and discrete. i just changed the name of the icon so my H wouldnt know what it was. 

i have a program on my computer now called K9 web protection. Its free and it will log every website your H goes on. Its not discrete, but if you just change the name of the icon and hide it somewhere that's not easily viewed, it could work.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I'm 50 and my grandmother told me men, when they get older, some of them are like that... that because they are maybe losing it sexually ( not as when young) they errr... 
play with themselves often. I guess it's more common than people realize because if my gramndmother knew this, chances are her old woman friends told her about their husbands, who may have had porn addictions ( before the internet)


----------

